# Power Loss while driving 2008 Nissan Altma 2.5 SL



## landon8 (Jul 15, 2011)

My 2008 Nissan Altma 2.5 SL has recently began losing power on long drives when the temp outside is 100+. I will run fine at 80 mph on the interstate. It seems to only happen when running around 80 and there is no check engine lights that come on, nor does it show to be running hot. I thought I might have gotten some bad gas or maybe the fuel pump is going out but it only has 90,000 miles on the car and I just did a 30,000 mile service on it and the Nissan dealership couldn't find anything wrong with it on the tester or anything. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## rickaltima (Jul 5, 2012)

*POWER LOSS WHILE DRIVING 2008 NISSAN ALTIMA*

I also am experiencing the same problem. On long trips I lose horsepower as if I were going up a steep hill. I just took it to the dealership for a 80,000 mile tune-up, but it continues to have the same problem. Does anyone know the cause of this?


----------



## RoRo28 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Power Loss while going up hill: 2009 Altima 4cyl*

I'm having the same problem. Did you find a solution? I know this is over a year old but hoping someone can help point me in the right direction.
Please!!!!


----------



## rickaltima (Jul 5, 2012)

After a long ordeal I finally had the problem repaired. I went to a Nissan dealership and they did a diagnostic and told me that the transmission needed to be reprogrammed and transmission fluid needed to be replaced. They said this would very likely take care of the problem (I paid around $250). Two months later, I took a trip from PHX to San Diego and it began to give me the same problem.
I returned it to the dealership and the manager tended to me and when I explained the problem he automatically knew it was the transmission and was aware of this type of issue with the model. He informed me that because my vehicle was under the 120K Nissan warranty, the parts and labor were all going to be covered. They took my vehicle in for about three days and replaced the transmission at no cost to me.
It has been several months now since the replacement and I can report that so far so good. I have yet to take a long trip to put it to the test, but I really doubt that I will have any problems with a new transmission. If I do, I will update this post.
Good luck, and go get a new transmission before your warranty expires!


----------



## Kdelacruz (Jun 1, 2014)

*Altima 2011*

I have exactly the same problem. It only happens when it is hot, and I am running it around 80. Then all of a sudden I have no power, no acceleration capabilities. I almost got in a serious accident the first time it happened.


----------



## UbaldoG (Sep 1, 2014)

*Solution!*

You may need a transmission cooler. My girlfriend's 2.5 Altima has the same problem but only when going steeply uphill on a hot day. We've driven to California from Arizona in January and September. In September I couldn't get the car past 55- 60 on some hills and I heard the same whirring you mention. In January we had no problems taking the exact same way there. She drove her to northern Arizona in July and the car wouldn't go past 20 mph on some hills. When the car is driven in Phoenix it doesn't have ANY problems. She took the car to Nissan and they're installing the transmission cooler for free because it's still under warranty but the part is on back order with LOTS of people needing the same part. Hope this helps.


----------



## D_mcelhiney (Oct 31, 2014)

*Solution*

I have same problem I think. See even when I pull over and put the car in park and punch the gas it doesn't respond. So I drilled two holes in front of both catalytic converters and wala problem solved. After that I found a recall on the catalytic converter. Instant results.


----------



## Akewlbrotha (Nov 9, 2014)

*Same Problem here*

Every time I get to this uphill grade after passing Baker zap power is gone ( second time ) it's a scary feeling because cars and Semi's are traveling at an easy 80mph while I dropped down into 30mph range . If Nissan is aware of this should be a recall before a death occurs hopefully not my own


----------



## jtaltima (Sep 9, 2015)

My wife is having the exact same problem with our 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5 S. It's 95 degrees, she was doing 80 on 95 and car lost power and slowed to 20 or 30.

I called our local Nissan dealer and service manager said trans goes into limp mode. A code is logged for trans heat problem on the diagnostic system which they can read. They would then install a kit called an external transmission cooler kit to resolve the problem. $600.

Most cars will recover functionality in 20 minutes.


----------

